# Neat FOB trick



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

I just discovered that you can remove the key that in the FOB while the FOB is in the ignition and the car is running. That way you can lock the glovebox or center storage compartment without having to remove the FOB from the ignition or shutting the engine off. For what it's worth.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

So the key fob for 7ers is different? MB has that key setup as well, and I find it very convenient. BMW copying MB in this regard makes me optimistic that maybe BMW will one day switch to a more advanced OBC, like MB's, that lets the driver configure vehicle settings like DRLs and motor oil level, etc.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

swchang said:


> So the key fob for 7ers is different?


Yup. The bottom metal part is the actual key that you can use to open doors/lock glove-boxes, and you don't need it to start the car.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

swchang said:


> So the key fob for 7ers is different? MB has that key setup as well, and I find it very convenient. BMW copying MB in this regard makes me optimistic that maybe BMW will one day switch to a more advanced OBC, like MB's, that lets the driver configure vehicle settings like DRLs and motor oil level, etc.


Isn't that what iDrive is supposed to be?


----------

